# Loading up the shop, again!



## Firstram (Apr 1, 2022)

Another show just ended and we loaded up the tools until the next one starts. This is my 36’ trailer, mostly used for storage but on larger shows it is also used as a 2nd unit trailer, hence the counters. It’s difficult to show everything that gets loaded but I think this shows all of the larger items, mostly in the order it gets loaded. We also have a FULLY loaded 48 footer but, it’s not mine so I’m not posting pictures of it. At a minimum we spend 5 days cleaning, organizing and packing everything away. 



Slip roll in the lowered storage height 


JD2 model 32 hydraulic bender


Swag tube roller 




65 amp plasma and air dryer


Miller 251 with spool gun. The CO2 tanks are only there for storage, I use them for high pressure air



Everything shown so far fits under the counters.





More to come!


----------



## Firstram (Apr 1, 2022)

The aisle is next, 20” drill press
	

		
			
		

		
	



15” drill press


Loaded with spools of Tech-12 as packing.



17” bandsaw


Milling machine cart and TIG welder


Air compressor 


Engine hoist



Just before the hoist goes in



Bridgeport next


Once the mill is strapped we fit a couple of air mortars in front 


RFxx clone


Miller 215


The lathe has a dedicated spot


After that we play a few rounds of Tetris 



This 4x4x3/4 welding table is loaded with 3 200 amp sub panels, some shop fans, empty buckets, a pile of 3/8 hose and 300’ of 1” Pullman hose


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 1, 2022)

Wow! You move your whole shop around from place to place in a nomadic life?


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 1, 2022)

'Tis the show biz way @graham-xrf


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 1, 2022)

Just curious as to what type of business your in. Like the wheel mounts on the Bridgeport with the hyd. Jacks.


----------



## Firstram (Apr 1, 2022)

This small ratchet has a 3 1/2” cylinder and will pull 13 1/2’ of line at 1:6.



The last big item is a 30hp wind machine 



There’s a ton of random stuff not shown but this covers the interior 


my trailer is pretty tight but I always set up buckets with magnesium chloride to help with dehumidification. They will have a few inches of water in them in 7 weeks when I go back to work. One of these days I’ll put together something more efficient.


On to the jockey box 
I didn’t get a picture before loading, 4x8x1/2 welding table slides in after removing the lower part of the legs. There’s just enough room for 5 gallon buckets, which we use a lot of!


The other end has 3 5” hydraulic cylinders and the car flipper. The flipper is essentially a floor jack with a 6x18 high pressure cylinder, hit it with 2000psi of nitrogen and the car takes off!



the 2 smaller air mortars went inside but the rest went underneath 



The big mortar is a 60gal tank with a 3” ball valve, with a Venturi cone mounted it will blow a door off its hinges with just air!


And full


All but 4 of these were ours and we didn’t misplace any in 6 months, a first!


----------



## Firstram (Apr 1, 2022)

graham-xrf said:


> Wow! You move your whole shop around from place to place in a nomadic life?


Yes, we only do 2 or 3 jobs a year so we’re semi nomadic!


Nutfarmer said:


> Just curious as to what type of business your in. Like the wheel mounts on the Bridgeport with the hyd. Jacks.


Special effects in the film industry. Thanks, I wish I had used 6” casters instead of 4”.


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 1, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> 'Tis the show biz way @graham-xrf


 Yep!

OK, I get it if you go between major events, selling your stuff. You maybe put your life on wheels if you are a circus performer, or a gig roadie or a movie actor, or doing stuff with snake oil. I might have thown in there a life involving proselytizing evangelism, or political campaign fundraising, but here we have kit that does violent showbiz action powered by high pressure gas!

A roving lifestyle is one thing. Taking your whole machine shop along with you looks, at first, like exceptional _dedication!_
.. until one understands the context.


----------



## Firstram (Apr 1, 2022)

graham-xrf said:


> A roving lifestyle is one thing. Taking your whole machine shop along with you looks, at first, like exceptional _dedication!_
> .. until one understands the context.


Roving is one way to put it, more like Carneys with teeth! 
I do it for the money!


----------



## Firstram (Apr 1, 2022)

Unfortunately I can’t really post many videos, the studios will ban you for posting sensitive content. Here’s a propane popper test from a few years ago that’s safe to show. 10 or 15 gallon tank with an adjustable pressure switch that controls a 1” solenoid. It’s fed with 2 100 lb propane tanks and will reset in 10 seconds or so at 70psi. 1 1/2 pneumatic ball valve sends it.



View attachment trim.D7DFE54F-A307-445C-B06F-E510836CB49B.MOV


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 2, 2022)

I guess the phrase "carbon footprint" is also sensitive subject with the clients 
Still.. Awesome!


----------



## Firstram (Apr 2, 2022)

graham-xrf said:


> I guess the phrase "carbon footprint" is also sensitive subject with the clients
> Still.. Awesome!


You would not believe the things they perceive as important


----------



## Reddinr (Apr 2, 2022)

That table-saw stand (or very similar) just made my "to-do" list!  The commercial one I have is just terrible yet I've been living with it for years now.


----------



## Firstram (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks! I always remove the 4" base from the saw cabinet, usually just 4 bolts. That gives extra ground clearance and still maintains factory table height. 


Reddinr said:


> That table-saw stand (or very similar) just made my "to-do" list!  The commercial one I have is just terrible yet I've been living with it for years now.


----------



## Reddinr (Apr 2, 2022)

> I always remove the 4" base



Good idea.  Mine is a Powermatic 66.  I'll see if that is an option.  One thing about mine is that the dust port is right where the wheeled support frame is.  I've never been able to use it.  I just shovel out the sawdust now and then.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 2, 2022)

I appreciate the pictures of your shop lay out. Always a way to come up with new ideas. Some of the special effects equipment are quite interesting. It always amazes me of the range of talent shown by the members here.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 18, 2022)

Nice set up/rig


----------

